# SPG.apk missing while building CM9



## tommymdempsey (Sep 30, 2011)

I searched around for this, but I can't find anything on it. I'm attempting to build CM9 on my own. I pulled the latest code with "repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b ics --repo-url=git://github.com/android/tools_repo.git" and did a repo sync. Then I ran the extract-files.sh script in the device/samsung/toro directory. Everything ran fine except for where it tried to get "SPG.apk". It returned an error that the file does not exist. I did a find on the phone (adb shell) and couldn't find this apk. I thought i'd go ahead without it and ran "brunch toro". It starts to build and eventually errors out becuase of this file:

make: *** No rule to make target `vendor/samsung/toro/proprietary/SPG.apk', needed by `out/target/product/toro/obj/APPS/SPG_intermediates/SPG.apk'. Stop.
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Any help here would be appreciated. I apologize in advance if this isn't the right place.

update: As I hit submit on this, I stumbled upon this: https://github.com/koush/proprietary_vendor_samsung/blob/ics/toro/proprietary/SPG.apk. I'm getting further now.. hopefully it will complete.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

tommymdempsey said:


> I searched around for this, but I can't find anything on it. I'm attempting to build CM9 on my own. I pulled the latest code with "repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b ics --repo-url=git://github.com/android/tools_repo.git" and did a repo sync. Then I ran the extract-files.sh script in the device/samsung/toro directory. Everything ran fine except for where it tried to get "SPG.apk". It returned an error that the file does not exist. I did a find on the phone (adb shell) and couldn't find this apk. I thought i'd go ahead without it and ran "brunch toro". It starts to build and eventually errors out becuase of this file:
> 
> make: *** No rule to make target `vendor/samsung/toro/proprietary/SPG.apk', needed by `out/target/product/toro/obj/APPS/SPG_intermediates/SPG.apk'. Stop.
> make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
> ...


Wrong section...but I second this. I eventually got it from Koushs github but idk if its for 4.0.3...I didn't check

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tommymdempsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Which section should i have posted this in?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

General. The subforums are for releases only.


----------



## tommymdempsey (Sep 30, 2011)

Duly noted. Thanks.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

akellar said:


> General. The *developer* subforums are for releases only.


^ This! ....Thread moved.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

The spg.apk is the governor for wifi-tether. It essentially is what ties the feature to using vzw paid service. Its been removed to enable free wifi tether. It wouldn't be included, odd its looking for it though while decompiling. I'm assuming that's just a bug they are working on too, just trying to clean up some code.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dub. My bad


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

you could also remove SPG as a target...


----------

